# Toshiba SATELLITE PRO M40X



## vladi (4 März 2009)

Hallo,

hat Jemand so ein Laptop zufällig? Mich würde es interessieren, was für
ein BIOS System drin ist(AMI,AWARD,...)?

Mein Neffe hat es geschaft, das BIOS Update abzubrechen, jetzt geht da nix mehr . 

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## Solaris (4 März 2009)

Was nützt Dir das wenn es hin ist?

Von dem Pro M40 gibt es vier Ausführungen, der Kurzcode steht unten drauf. Vielleicht eher ein Fall für die Bucht und dann einen Neuen ordern...


----------



## vladi (4 März 2009)

*-*

Vielleicht für das:

www.biosman.com/biosrecovery.html

Probieren kann man irgendwie, mehr kaputt zu machen ist je nicht möglich 

V.


----------



## Solaris (4 März 2009)

Dann schreib doch mal was hinter"*SATELLITE PRO M40X"* steht, ich schau mal nach was meiner hat.


----------



## vladi (4 März 2009)

*-*

Hi Kollege,

es ist ein Pro-134:

   Model Name: SATELLITE PRO M40X G3
  Model № PSM4YE-00900PG3
  _____________________________
  DC19V - - - 3.42A
  PM 730/512/60G42/15WT/DS2/LM/W
  ________________________________
I55182076KSSM4T00900PG3B  


Gruss: V.


----------



## Solaris (5 März 2009)

Also da sollte dann ein Phoenix-Bios drauf sein, meiner hat V1.60


...never touch a running system


----------



## vladi (5 März 2009)

*Bios*

Hi Kollege,

jo, es ist Phoenix...und das Notebook läuft wieder :lol:.

Phoenix Recovery Anleitungen ausprobiert(google), mit USB Floppy, und: 
es hat doch geklappt!
Also doch "nicht aufgeben" hilft sporadisch!

Gruss: V.


----------

